# tiling work menorca



## nicjimcat (May 5, 2013)

hi me and my family will be moving over to menorca in september this year i am a time served plasterer/tiler with an excellent reputation and keen eye for detail!
my question is, how much work for plasterers/ tilers is there? any input would be much appreciated

thanks jamie


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

nicjimcat said:


> hi me and my family will be moving over to menorca in september this year i am a time served plasterer/tiler with an excellent reputation and keen eye for detail!
> my question is, how much work for plasterers/ tilers is there? any input would be much appreciated
> 
> thanks jamie


Not a lot Jamie (if any at all) as the bulk of Spanish tilers/plasterers are out of work so keeping rates real low, still if you are coming anyway then after a spell (could be a long spell) I have not doubt that the local Brits will get to hear about your work/prices etc once you have done a job or two.


----------



## nicjimcat (May 5, 2013)

thanks for the reply playamonte! hopefully there will be a few bits about just to get me started!as i say my standards are very high so shouldnt take long to get a good rep again!
cheers jame


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Bad times here in Spain now.... sorry because Menorca is a marvellous place. be patient..


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Your problem is the collapse of the Spanish construction industry meaning thousands of local people with the same skills as you, who know the system, know the rules, have a good reputation, are established, speak the language going after the same work as you. Combine this with the fact that brits are packing up and going 'home' and those staying are often short of cash due to the exchange rates and I'd have to say you'd be better off staying in the UK and coming out on holiday(s).

If you have children over the age of six or seven they realistically will need to go into private schools so the first €100 - €150 a week you earn will go on school fees for one child. Add on rent, utility bills, internet, transport, food, €60 a week for Spanish N.I. (payable regardless if you've worked or not) etc and the fact that a lot will work for €5 an hour or less and you'd need to be working round the clock to put a meal on the table plus you need proof of earning and or savings before you can start up over in Spain these days with recent changes in rules.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> Your problem is the collapse of the Spanish construction industry meaning thousands of local people with the same skills as you, who know the system, know the rules, have a good reputation, are established, speak the language going after the same work as you. Combine this with the fact that brits are packing up and going 'home' and those staying are often short of cash due to the exchange rates and I'd have to say you'd be better off staying in the UK and coming out on holiday(s).
> 
> If you have children over the age of six or seven they realistically will need to go into private schools so the first €100 - €150 a week you earn will go on school fees for one child. Add on rent, utility bills, internet, transport, food, €60 a week for Spanish N.I. (payable regardless if you've worked or not) etc and the fact that a lot will work for €5 an hour or less and you'd need to be working round the clock to put a meal on the table plus you need proof of earning and or savings before you can start up over in Spain these days with recent changes in rules.


I agree that the Spanish building industry has collapsed and in fact did around 2008/ 2009 and still hasn't recovered. The recovery for building is not forecast for the next few years either. Look around the forum for threads about unemployment - there are pleny here, but all you need to know atm is that unemployment is at_* 27% *_(compare that to the UK!) and in under 25's it's at _*57.2%*_
However, private, English based education isn't usually necessary until children are around 10, depending on the child, of course. Also the child might end up repeating a year. This is pretty drastic , but many, many Spanish children do too. Not so usual in primary, but very common in secondary.


----------



## Tony1234 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Jamie, I have just purchased a property in Menorca and require all the existing flooring taking up, the floors latexed and re tiled I'm guessing about 120 square meters or so, I also have some plaster works required, if your looking for work, reply with your contact details and ill meet up with you at the villa to have a look, regards, Tony


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

nicjimcat said:


> thanks for the reply playamonte! hopefully there will be a few bits about just to get me started!as i say my standards are very high so shouldnt take long to get a good rep again!
> cheers jame


Check out Roqueta the island's English magazine for ads to see how many others are aiming at the Brit market- if you haven't already. Wish you lots of luck in Menorca, it's a beautiful place.


----------



## chrismarkoliver (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Jamie

Did you move to Menorca? If so PM me, I might have some work for you.

Thanks Chris


----------



## chrismarkoliver (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Tony1234 

Did you manage to find a Tiler and would you recommend him?

Thanks Chris


----------

